# KC dog or show pet?



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has a posh pooch or show pet and what their names were?  Some of them are really grand sounding and I love hearing them  

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My brothers chihuahua is Momo Daddys Princess


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh and my show cats are

Chandoll Red Sunset
Chandoll Chocolate Box
Herrafaresiah Kayla
Semni Strawberry Shortcake (my little Oprah I bred)

Semni is my prefix for my cattery. The two little boys I have now I am going to call
Semni Mischief Night
Semni Black Magic

They were born on the 30th of October


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Fab names Saila


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

If I keep a red girl this year I am going to call her Semni Southern Comfort


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

No one else got any pets with posh alter egos?  My doggy is called Fulvia Celtic Myth but we don't show him so it's never used....


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

hmmmvery unusual, had to take a second peak there at your doggies name as i thought it were vuvla out the corner of my eye    

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

Well my angel bouncer  was called titian lady (her mum was scarlet princess)

Willow is thalasgair gearran her mum was called demastas naughty girl mmm well that figures willow is obviously remembering her mum!

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I love picking pedigree names! Next litter I promise to let my fellow FF'ers pick them!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

my cats just have ordinary names


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Both our dogs are from people who bred from their pets so although they are pedigree and have official names, they're not as grand as a professional breeder would have. Honey is Cassie Honeychild. One of her sisters was Ruby Van Nistelroy as the breeder was a ManU fan. Daisy is Princess Daisy something or other. As we told them what we'd be calling them before they'd been registered they incorporated their everday names.


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My brothers Chihuahua Breeder did that, he called her Princess


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

My MIL's lab came with the KC name Hintlefloss..... not v exotic i guess!! We call her Floss  

Sam xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

